# Bethlehem Forks of the Delaware Show Results



## smithman29 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi all: Unfortunately I couldnt make it to the Bethlehem show but was wondering how the action was. My main interest is Eastern PA. milks and local script advertising stoneware. How were the overall offerings and their respective pricing? Large buying crowd turnout? Anyone out there care to excercise their bragging rights about their show acquisitions and or sales? I'd love to hear from any and all about just what I missed out on today. Best regards to all.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 29, 2009)

Gary was there, teasing me with pictures of loverly poison bottles we couldn't afford (yet), so maybe had has some pix he wishes to share, or tails of his exploits.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm having some issues downloading some pictures and don't have time to re-size right now, so I may post more pics later... 

 Paperweight from Allentown


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 29, 2009)

Barrel whiskey


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 29, 2009)

'nuff said


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 29, 2009)

Tap knobs


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 29, 2009)

[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 29, 2009)

I really liked this, but it cost too much for me, so I took a picture instead


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 29, 2009)

.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 29, 2009)

Check out the opalescent insulator!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 29, 2009)

..


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 29, 2009)

This was cool...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 29, 2009)

[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 29, 2009)

creamers


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 29, 2009)

Kate,...The Jamaica rum and maple syrup jug is way cool,...also the Timothy seed advertising mug I like alot...                           Joe


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 30, 2009)

There's one thing daddy likes and that's



> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle


 
 For those not familiar with that, it's a Rodney Carrington song.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 30, 2009)

nice pictures Kate!


----------



## wedigforyou (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm glad to hear everyone enjoyed the show.  Thanks for posting the pics, Kate and it was good to see you again.  The Forks Club had a good turnout with roughly 500 attending - not bad considering everyone's counting their pennies in this economy. I got to meet Pam Hegedus (no relation to Buffalo Bill) from Susquehanna County. She said it was the first show she attended in 30 years.  

 I will keep a look out for that Timothy seed cup for you, Kate! I'm a great antique mall hound.

 Have a great holiday season and thanks for coming out to the show.  Ann


----------



## epackage (Nov 30, 2009)

Love the pic's and I would love to own the before and after decanter, that thing is wicked cool IMHO !!!!!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a few more pictures, but having some issues with uploading to my computer. I'm taking it to work tomorrow so someone who is computer literate can help me out. Been having issues for a while, but I'm not able to upload *anything* right now. 

 I had a good time at the show & talked to a lot of nice people. (It was good weather for digging, though.)


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Love the pic's and I would love to own the before and after decanter, that thing is wicked cool IMHO !!!!!


 
 I know! Who says toc stuff is no good! It's from 1902.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 30, 2009)

was good seeing you all there. met a few new hobby friends.

 my legs were so beat from a 10 hour digging day saturday, i had to rest a bit between aisles...........

 budget low, but i did pick up a cheap cure bottle, a pontiled " thousand flowers " med ( it's in the tumbler now ), and i found a fellow to tumble my quart flask... so all in all it was a great time...........

 jim

 can't wait to see
 that catty flask 
 shine without oil...


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 30, 2009)

sorry, lost the photo somehow...........


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice! I bought a couple ink blotters - that's it. Had a great time looking, though! Prefer to dig my bottles and dream of digging the stuff I saw there. I like the go-withs and local stuff and odds & ends that always show up at places like this.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  smithman29
> 
> Hi all: Unfortunately I couldnt make it to the Bethlehem show but was wondering how the action was. My main interest is Eastern PA. milks and local script advertising stoneware. How were the overall offerings and their respective pricing? Large buying crowd turnout? Anyone out there care to excercise their bragging rights about their show acquisitions and or sales? I'd love to hear from any and all about just what I missed out on today. Best regards to all.Â


 So - why couldn't you make it? Digging?


----------



## wedigforyou (Nov 30, 2009)

I dunno why smithman Mr. Pape couldn't make it.  Maybe it's because he would be denied entrance.  A rep for stealing.  Sorry, you're busted.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Dec 2, 2009)

heres the bottle i picked up at the show. was a low budget show for me.........


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Dec 2, 2009)

bottom.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Dec 2, 2009)

afer a couple days spinning around in circles............


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 2, 2009)

Picked up the pine tree in the middle at the beth show.. nice color and age on that one.. anyone have any pine trees  for sale or trade.. my new most favotist bottle


----------



## wedigforyou (Dec 2, 2009)

video clip as appears on easton express website.

http://videos.lehighvalleylive.com/express-times/2009/11/bottle_show.html


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 2, 2009)

Cool. Wish it was a slow walk through of the whole place.  Then it would be like we actually went...and didn't buy anything.


----------



## wedigforyou (Dec 2, 2009)

cool bottles oldi

 Love the green one


----------



## idigjars (Dec 3, 2009)

Sounds like folks found some nice bottles at the show.  I really like the center Pine Tree you picked up at the show Oldihtractor.  Congrats!  Paul


----------



## pa digger (Dec 3, 2009)

picked these 2 up in a trade deal at the show


----------



## pa digger (Dec 3, 2009)

wow look at these 2


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 3, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> There's one thing daddy likes and that's
> 
> ...


 
 Dam I missed the show because of a privy dig! I would have bought that!  lol


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice bottles pa digger.Is the one on the left open pontil? Love the Wisharts Oldihtractor.


----------



## potstone (Dec 3, 2009)

Very nice. I really like the Roussel's with the tubular pontil.
 They both have great form. Nice trade!!!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 18, 2010)

Bump for Forever Searching...


----------

